# Jelly babies at Aldi



## Casper (Feb 4, 2011)

Went to my local Aldi yesterday, and they have started stocking bags of jelly babies.  Large bags, 260g, at .55p each. Thought this was quite a bargain!

Have tried them (in the interest of research, naturally) and they taste as good as the Bassett ones, even look identical (as all babies look the same)

Will be buying even more next time!


----------



## chrismbee (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up 

I bought a bag of jellies from the ?1 shop yesterday and they are nowhere near as good as the Bassett JB's.  Thankfully we have an Aldi close by so I will be hot-footing it over there.

Cheers!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 4, 2011)

how many carbs in one, I use asdas that have about 3g in 1, bassets are about 5g I believe, maybe not important to everyone.........


----------



## margie (Feb 4, 2011)

Someone should send Northerner a PM. I am sure he wouldn't want to miss out on an opportunity to stock up.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 4, 2011)

Casper said:


> Went to my local Aldi yesterday, and they have started stocking bags of jelly babies.  Large bags, 260g, at .55p each. Thought this was quite a bargain!
> 
> Have tried them (in the interest of research, naturally) and they taste as good as the Bassett ones, even look identical (as all babies look the same)
> 
> Will be buying even more next time!



All babies don't look the same and we mums can tell the difference....


----------



## Liz! (Feb 4, 2011)

Hear, hear Caroline! 

Do jelly babies contain gelatine? I use jelly bellys which don't. I quite like the surprise flavours. Might as well enjoy myself a bit. But I hate the white ones. Yuk. Buttered popcorn flavour. Yeuuurghhhhh.


----------



## Casper (Feb 4, 2011)

Caroline said:


> All babies don't look the same and we mums can tell the difference....



Hehe, I know, in real life I could always tell my twins apart!


novo - think it might be 77 g per 100g carbs on back of packet - I'm at work and don't have packet here to check, soz

liz - think there might be gelatine in, but don't have packet here to check.  

margie - I will try and send Northe a pm


----------



## shiv (Feb 4, 2011)

Liz! said:


> Hear, hear Caroline!
> 
> Do jelly babies contain gelatine? I use jelly bellys which don't. I quite like the surprise flavours. Might as well enjoy myself a bit. But I hate the white ones. Yuk. Buttered popcorn flavour. Yeuuurghhhhh.



I've never heard of surprised flavours?! They sound fun!


----------



## Liz! (Feb 4, 2011)

Well, they are mixed flavours... you can tell what they are if you look on the key on the packet - but I quite like the surprise! There are loads of different ones.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 4, 2011)

Liz! said:


> Hear, hear Caroline!
> 
> Do jelly babies contain gelatine? I use jelly bellys which don't. I quite like the surprise flavours. Might as well enjoy myself a bit. But I hate the white ones. Yuk. Buttered popcorn flavour. Yeuuurghhhhh.



I think they do, as do many jelly sweets. I work with a vegan who always reads the ingredients on everything....


----------



## MCH (Feb 4, 2011)

When I saw this (I use ASDA's by the way) I suddenly began to wonder if 

----we all keep the worlds jelly baby industry going?


----------



## shiv (Feb 4, 2011)

MCH, definitely 

Liz, where do you get the multi flavour ones? My mind has got a bit fixated on them and I really want to try them!


----------



## macast (Feb 4, 2011)

<<<<<<  would love any flavour jelly baby


----------



## Liz! (Feb 4, 2011)

Well, they aren't really jelly babies. They are jelly beans, quite small. Probably impossible to tell how much carb in them unless you count them and work it out. But it gives my sugarless brain something harmless to do while I am low, sorting them into colours and eating them slowly! We get them in Sainsbury's but anwhere wil sell them I expect. We used to get them for the kids as a rare treat when they were younger as they are veggie friendly. And Vegan.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 5, 2011)

I daren't get big bags of sweets now - I just know once I've srtarted them I won't be able to leave them alone!!

but for anyone who is interested - aldi wine gums are fantastic!!  as are the little moser roth choccy bars (I've got some of those stashed away!)


----------

